# Auckland housing market has active start to 2013



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

The Auckland housing market in New Zealand has experienced its most active January in five years with significant levels of new listings and sales, the latest market report shows. Compared to last January, the average price is up 13.4% and the average price also topped $600,000, the data from estate agency Barfoot & Thompson shows. [...]

Click to read the full news article: Auckland housing market has active start to 2013...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

